# OMG PLEASE HELP ME!



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG!! 

I have just been to the toilet and (sorry for descriptive info) I wiped and found a big lump of old crinone gel dark drown!!! 
I'm 3 days away from OTD... This doesn't seem right to me Anyone else had this? 
I now seem to also have minor stomach cramps and tender nipples... OH GOD... The     is coming isn't she??!!!    

Please please tell me I'm ok!   xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey  if it brown then your ok  as sound like old blood and your sweetie is snuggle in so hard for that cramp  so  keep calm  as your you still got e signs like sore bobs etc then your ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Becky

That sounds a bit promising. It was so alarming I cried! 
I really appreciate your kind message especially with ur history. I will pray for u hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey. Try not to panic.

1st of all, it's brown which means its not fresh. Have you used crinone before? it forms a foam plug up there and bits of it do come out after a few days. It's perfectly normal to see crinone come out until the plug it is intended to make is a proper solid mass. That could be IB from a few days back and its' only just now coming out. Cramps are very very common before a BFP. You need to calm down and not send a ton of stress hormones through your system. 

   Has the cramp gone off?     

Kaybee. xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi kaybee

Yes Ive used crinone before but this never happened? Its really alarmed me! 
The cramps have settled slightly but still there? 
My OTD just seems such a long way away.. 

Is it norm for it to plugg up then? 
Xxx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes it forms a foam like plug. Have you cleared any of it out at all since starting? I used to swipe what was in the vulva area out. I don't like it myself , and have gone back to Cyclogest this cycle. 
I am one day ahead of you for testing. I know it's a nightmare....   
Did you have blasts put back? Are you doing bloods in 3 days? Have you tried any early response pee sticks yet? 

Kaybee x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

No haven't cleared any out yet? This is 1st time. But feel a little better now talking to u.

Yes, had 1 blast put bk. Not having bloods... My clinic asks me to do HPT. I took one today... 3days early and it came out a BFN not surprisingly! 
I'm totally freaking out! How ru staying so calm? 
I wish all the luck for ur OTD. Sending positive vibes to u petal


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I am calm because I did this cycle in Cyprus and it was more of a holiday! I don't feel like I've really been through it - sounds  mad I know!  
I had lots of days relaxing in between clinic trips, drives up the mountains, nice sea views, tea at the marina, shopping, all going on in between 3 visits to the cinic. 1 when we arrived for a day 10 scan, 1, two days later for the EC sperm sample and another scan, and 1, 5 days later for the transfer.  All the visits to the clinic had coordinated transfers. Someone came and got us and took as back to our hotel. 
Then we had 2 more days chiling before flying home, business class (special treat for my special cargo - well worth it!)  
The whole experience has been totally different to cycling in the UK and being a Londoner, in the hectic rat race.... I highly recommend taking a "holiday" to do this abroad for anyone. I have also, not been back to work yet since arriving back from Cyprus on New Years Eve, that has helped me stay calm. Definitely.
I'm doing bloods on Monday. My OTD in the signature is the pee stick date. 

So, your clinic is suggesting 13dpt for a pee stick? My Cyprus clinic says 14 and my UK clinic 16.. strange how they all think differently.


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow that sounds amazing! Sunshine is definatley what I need. 
I really hope u get a BFP! 
I havnt been at work since 22nd dec so I'm trying to relax as much as I can! Bk to reality on weds thou  

Yes my clinic says 13dpt. But my last cycle was 14dpt? Very strange!  

Thank you for giving me some hope, I really feel better for it. 

I pray for u Kaybee xxxxxx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

And I   that your dreams come true in 2 days too. Since we've been chatting , your ticker changed. 

Try to get some sleep now.. it's very late for us 2ww'ers to be up chatting on the internet. 

I'll check back with you in 2 days.

Kaybee x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh yeah... Past midnight!! 2days to go!  

That is true... We should be asleep and resting. 

Have a very good night sleep and a very relaxed and stress free couple of days. Will catch up with u on OTD! 

Mwah mwah!  

Night night xxxxxx Kate xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww hun it is so common surely,we were told to do a 'manual clean out' every few days so its perfectly normal,lots of luck to u both

Jenna xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks jenna. 

Feeling very down today. I've had a little red spotting and got    stomach pains with the usually nausea and back ache. I believe it's not my time this time.  

I will keep a little faith just incase


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

oh no....
hope AF doesnt come 4 u i convince myself rite 2 the very end until im in full flow lol so keep positive 
xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks kirstykb1

I will try to keep positive until full flow! Although I'm sure it's the end of this cycle. 
 to u and  for ur treatment xxxxx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi kat ... Thinking of you. Never give up no matter what  . Its hard to stay positive at times like these so all I can do is send you.a hug .

Kaybee xx.


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks kaybee 

I'm feeling very emotional and cannot stop the tears.  

Another time for me perhaps xxx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

aaaw thanks katreekingsbury
r u sure its AF HOPE NOT  
KIRSTY XX


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

The   is here!!!! 

It's all over for this cycle. 

Love,   and   to u all xxx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

so sorry 2 here that
love   xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey  my friend bleed all the way from 8dpo 3dt and really thought that it till the test day said BFP  she was shock cos all the signs have disappear from 8dpo  and she 32 week pregnant at the mo  so you got 2 day till OTD ok  have a glass to relax you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Becky7... That is a lovely story and very happy for ur friend. 
I did have a glass of red earlier and had a nap in the sofa. I did a HPT this morn which was BFN so i dnt hold any hope for it to change on tues.

Thankyou for ur kind and positive message thou, it's very much appreciated and it's a comfort to no that there are girls like u out there who are strong. 

   to u flower x x x x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

You be surprise ho much it will change on the day of OTD.
Becky7 xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Becky7  

You are very kind. I know my body quite well and I'm 100% that this is definatley over. It's v.heavy with a lot of pain, which is so hard to deal with. I spent the night crying. 

I wish u all the love, luck and best for your future tx babes xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*katreekingsbury*  xxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks so much faithope xx


----------

